# Crimson Cabernet



## ctolino3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Has anyone in the north east planted any of the Crimson Cabernet? I am in north east pa and looking for a cold hardy red. Does anyone have any thoughts on this variety?


----------



## bigdrums2 (Mar 8, 2013)

Join the winepress forum and check out the replies on that. Should be good for you.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 8, 2013)

They are a 600 plant minimum. Lucian Dressel is the one who developed it. The neighbor to my vineyard has them, along with a Cabernet Dori, which is a white version along with a few other test vines. Looking forward to see how they do. So far in their third year and very agressive plant almost like a Frontenac. I have not had a chance to taste the wine yet.


----------



## ctolino3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, we have a vigor problem, we have Chardonnay that is just growing wild, and not looking like its going to slow down anytime soon. Ill check out that website as well. Have they made any vintages from the crimson cab that would be available for purchase? I'd be interested in what kind of wine you can get from it


----------



## saddlebronze (Mar 13, 2013)

I have had the wine made by Somerset Winery in Kansas. It is quite good, a medium bodied red.


----------



## Pat57 (Mar 15, 2013)

saddlebronze said:


> I have had the wine made by Somerset Winery in Kansas. It is quite good, a medium bodied red.



I believe they won an award for that wine. I would definitely be interested in giving the vines a try if they became available to small backyard growers?


----------



## saddlebronze (Mar 16, 2013)

So would I! I am hoping after the commercial growers are taken care of we can get into it.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't see it happening for a long time, to bring in the vines you have to sign a contract saying you will not let any of the cutting or anything else out of your possession with out permission of the propagator. I've been trying for about four years now.


----------



## ctolino3 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd really be interested in tasting some of the wine from the grapes, but I can't get stuff shipped in from out of state, PA has weird liquor laws. It sounded like a very intriguing grape from the article I read about it. We are thinking about planting a Loose cluster Pinot Noir variety, we are growing Pinot Grigio, and are getting a nice quality out of them, we just need another red vinifera to supplement our wine list. So far we only have two reds, while we have 3 whites, and a rose'


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 18, 2013)

you may want to try some St. Vincent, it is a cross of Piniot Noir and Chambercin, also by the same people who came up with the Crimson Cab. here are some links to check out"
http://www.missouriwinecountry.com/wines/varietal.php?grapeID=14
http://viticulture.hort.iastate.edu/cultivars/St. Vincent.pdf


----------

